# Malaysian Anti-Mason Group Attempt To Shut Down Scottish Freemason Conference



## My Freemasonry (Feb 25, 2016)

​
MalayMailOnline.com reports today that, after a week of filing complaints,  a group of twenty Muslim protesters in the Malaysian resort city of Penang gathered outside of a hotel and protested an International Conference of Scottish Freemasonry, demanding its cancellation.

From the article:

_Dressed in red T-shirts, the demonstrators have been shouting “Allahu Akhbar” as they gathered in front of the hotel entrance under watch from several policemen on duty._ 
_“They are Jews and anti-Islam, they must respect us and stop this conference,” several members of the group shouted, referring to the Freemasons._ 
_They were earlier barred from entering the hotel by the police, but insisted they would not disperse until the conference is called off._ 
_They also demanded a meeting with the hotel manager to make clear why the Freemason conference must not go on._ 
_Freemasons from 15 countries are currently attending the four-day Scottish Masonic, which kicked off today and is scheduled to run until February 27.One of the protesters, president Jaringan Melayu Malaysia Azwanddin Hamzah, accused Penang Chief Minister Lim Guan Eng of sponsoring the event.“We want the Penang Chief Minister Lim Guan Eng to explain if the DAP state government is the one sponsoring this event,” he said._ 
_Azwanddin labelled the Freemasons as Jews, anti-Islam and the group that started wars against Muslims._ 
_“They are also the ones supportive of the LGBT,” he claimed, referring to the lesbians, gays, bisexuals and transgenders,” he added._ 
_Officers from the police anti-riot unit, the Light Strike Force, soon arrived, armed with batons to stand guard outside the hotel entrance after it looked as if the protesters might storm inside._ 
_At about 3.45pm, northeast district police chief Assistant Commissioner of Police Mior Faridalatrash Wahid accompanied Azwanddin and three others from the group into the hotel._ 
_The group returned five minutes later and told the others waiting outside that the conference was cancelled._ 
_“We were shown the hall, it was emptied, the delegates have all been told to go back to their rooms, the event was cancelled because of our protest,” Azwanddin said._ 
_He promised that the Malay group will protest again against any other Freemason event if they were held in the country._​
Freemasons in Malaysia are chartered under the District Grand Lodge of the Middle East under the Grand Lodge of Scotland. Also in Malaysia is the District Grand Lodge of the Eastern Archipelago under the United Grand Lodge of England. The country has a Sunni Muslim-majority that makes up 61% of the religion practiced there, and Constitutionally, Islam is the  official religion. 

The United Kingdom has just issued a terrorism warning to their citizens traveling to Malaysia. The country's beach resorts are popular with UK tourists and it is estimated that 400,000 Britons Journey there each year. 

The Foreign Office issued the warning today on its website.

Continue reading...


----------



## tldubb (Feb 26, 2016)

The lies they spread about the Craft just disgusting!


----------



## Tusshar (Feb 26, 2016)

Really disappointed.. 

Sent from my Mi 4i using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Feb 29, 2016)

"Lies" might be one way of describing it, but "stupidity" another.... statements like "_Azwanddin labelled the Freemasons as Jews, anti-Islam and the group that started wars against Muslims." _dont even warrant a description of "lies" but stupidity, it's got as much veracity as describing the moon as made out of cheese or the world being flat


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 29, 2016)

Wrong - You say something false you don't know is false. When corrected you switch.

Lie - You say something false you know to be false.  When corrected you dodge or admit.

Deluded - You say something false that you hold immune to correction.  When corrected you deny.

I suggest that antis are most often some dupes who are wrong and some insane who are deluded.  What I normally think of as lies does not usually apply.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 3, 2016)

Update

http://www.theedgemarkets.com/my/article/freemasons-meeting-penang-goes-despite-protest


----------

